# 5 Ski mini reviews



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 16, 2006)

Conditions: Whiteface Mt. Jan. 16, 2006 Hard pack, wind blown. The mountain is recovering from thaw, rain to sub zero temps. Where they are blowing snow manamade pow.

My specs: 5’ 8” 185lbs. Level 8/9 - Age 51 - have been skiing since age 6.

Metron B5 – I went for these first because I’ve read so much about them here and I wanted to see how they matched up to my Top Fuels. I asked for the 172cm but the tech said he never takes them because it takes a really big man to use them. He gives me the 162cm and off I go. The ski is a blast, very quick, good rebound, likes short turns in the fall line. Felt good at speed and GS type turns. I was very impressed with this ski. I wish I could have tried it in a variety of conditions.

Rossi Z9 – 170cm – In a word boring. Way too damp, doesn’t like speed, can make the turns, but like I said boring.

VolklAC4 – 170cm – I was all set to love this ski, but not in today’s conditions. Handled the hard pack ok, but probably too soft of a ski for my liking. 

Fischer RX9 – 170cm – Perfect ski for today’s conditions. Best in the test for edge hold. Likes long turns, but worked well in the fall line too. I would love to try these in a NASTAR course. Very nice and inspires confidence. 

Atomic M11 – 170cm – Easy turn initiation, but lacked the power of the B5. Didn’t feel all that stable at speed. I found this ski rather uninspiring. 

I rate them:

Metron B5   - by far
Fischer RX9
VolklAC4
Atomic M11
Rossi Z9 

I admit to being prejudice, but I rate my Top Fuels higher then the B5’s. While you have to work them harder to make short turns at slower speeds they make up for it when going fast. I have not been on a mid fat yet that is as stable and fast as these.  That said the B5’s are one hell of a ski.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to write the review.  Any more detailed impressions on the AC4's?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2006)

surprised you considered the ac4 soft.  as reported else where, definitely a different ski than the 724 pro which i thought was WAY too damp and heavy.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 18, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Rossi Z9 – 170cm – In a word boring. Way too damp, doesn’t like speed, can make the turns, but like I said boring.



Wow, Ski Mag Gear-of-the-Year shot down.  Think Rossi was trying to do too much and trying to counter the Metron.  If there's B1's-B4's, why would you need this Z9 thing?

The ALL4ONE pass coupon book has a free PERFORMANCE RENTAL.  I hope they have some B5's to try.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey HPD,

I underutilize the ski term damp.  It's defined as:



> Dampening: the reduction of vibrations that occur when a ski is in motion. The damper the ski, the better the ski will hold in the snow and provide edge grip to the snow. Skis that are overly damp, will lack rebound.



So the Z9 lacked rebound?  If a damp ski reduces vibration when the ski is in motion, that doesn't include high speeds?  The Z9 was overly damp but didn't do well at high speeds.  What kind of motion does a damp ski give an advantage?


----------



## salida (Jan 18, 2006)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Wow, Ski Mag Gear-of-the-Year shot down.  Think Rossi was trying to do too much and trying to counter the Metron.  If there's B1's-B4's, why would you need this Z9 thing?



The magazine reviews are not always based on performance, but other items such as advertising dollars...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 18, 2006)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Hey HPD,
> 
> I underutilize the ski term damp.  It's defined as:
> 
> ...



You make a good point. All I can say is when I opened them up they did not inspire confidence at speed. The ski felt dead to me at slower speeds. The reason I tried it is because an instructor at WF who I take clinics with has them. He is a Rossi rep and could ski any of their skis he wants and he skis the Z9 most of the time. I guess it's a to each his own thing, they're just not my thing.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 18, 2006)

salida said:
			
		

> RossiSkier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, but not always. Look at all the great press and reviews Nordica has gotten in the ski mags. Then check out the Nordica ads. Opps...what Nordica ads, there are not many.

Nitrous was ski of the year in one of Skis catagories.

I rep for Nordica so I have to admit prejudice.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks HPD.  Just trying to understand.  If I was a Rossi rep' I'd have a pair of B2's under my feet.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 18, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> surprised you considered the ac4 soft.  as reported else where, definitely a different ski than the 724 pro which i thought was WAY too damp and heavy.



You're right, soft was the wrong term. However, it did feel alot like the 724 pro to me. 

Don't get me wrong, I didn't dislike the ski. I just think that for me there would be better choices.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 18, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Thanks for taking the time to write the review.  Any more detailed impressions on the AC4's?



Big beefy ski, not especially quick. I'm sure it could blast through crud (non on demo day for sure). It did't have the edge hold I associate with Volkl, but not bad either.


----------



## salida (Jan 18, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> salida said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will notice however, that ski magazine has a predisposition to Nordica skis as they use them in all of there "how to" segements.

I also completed a magazine press review for an un-named ski company this summer, and in advertising total pages, for all issues of the magazine, this is how it turned out in *Ski* and *Skiing* magazine for the 04-05 season:

Total Paid Pages of Advertisements:

*Manufacturer* *Pages*
K2	        31.64
Salomon	        27.66
Marker	        26.10
Rossignol	21.50
Nordica	        18.58
Atomic	        16.14
Head	        12.50
Fischer	        12.00
Volkl	        12.00

Total Editorial Exposure (Press the magazine gives the skis)

*Manufacturer* *Pages*
Atomic	        36.63
Salomon	        35.55
Nordica	        29.90
Rossignol	27.54
Volkl	        23.33
K2	        20.02
Head	        16.92
Dynastar	15.20
Fischer	        14.35
Elan	         7.65
Tecnica	         4.84

Total Exposure (ads, editorial, third party (appears in others ads)

*Manufacturer* *Pages*
Salomon	        73.44
K2	        58.63
Rossignol	57.87
Atomic	        57.82
Nordica	        51.48
Volkl	        42.43
Dynastar	33.36
Head	        29.67
Fischer	        29.30
Marker	        26.70
Tecnica	        12.84
Elan	         8.48

-Porter


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 18, 2006)

salida said:
			
		

> You will notice however, that ski magazine has a predisposition to Nordica skis as they use them in all of there "how to" segements.



Yes, I have noticed , but I don't know if they have to pay for that or just supply the gear.

Those ad stats you posted where interesting and a little supprising.


----------



## salida (Jan 18, 2006)

salida said:
			
		

> Total Editorial Exposure (Press the magazine gives the skis)
> 
> *Manufacturer* *Pages*
> Atomic	        36.63
> ...



To quote myself on the editorial exposure:

Atomic's exposure is primarily due to race exposure ie bode and daron...

Nordica's is due to the "how to" section in skiing (and yes I believe they either pay for it, or the give skis to the gentleman giving the tips...

Salomon's is due to the extremely large amount of athelete's that they sponsor, thus showing up in a HUGE amount of photos in the magazine...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 18, 2006)

> It did't have the edge hold I associate with Volkl, but not bad either.


the unlimited series definitely wasn't built for the groomers.  they have the supersport and race tiger line for those that are particular about turing on the groomers.  to me, the unlimied 724 skis were moderate at everything, great at nothing.  the ultimate compromise of everything.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 19, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> to me, the unlimied 724 skis were moderate at everything, great at nothing.  the ultimate compromise of everything.



I agree, it's not like I hated the AC4, they just didn't get me jazzed up.


----------

